# Please don’t be that guy



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Cruising thru Oakland on a mercifully traffic-free I-580 early this morning I saw the distinctive headlights of another Model 3 approaching from the rear. Anticipating the ‘howdy’ nod or wave, I turned my head his way as he passed. Did he ‘howdy’ wave? Did he nod? No. He was much too busy TEXTING, head down, phone in both hands, both thumbs furiously pounding the screen. Autopilot was presumably doing a fabulous job keeping him centered in the #1 lane as he obliviously carried on, running slightly over the speed limit, with a string of annoyed commuters backed up behind him.

We already have a techno-dork image to overcome, even without that nonsense.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I was so worried I was gonna be "THAT GUY", I'm not...Phew!!! And I completely agree @MJJ.


----------



## cftarnas (Jan 1, 2019)

FRC said:


> I was so worried I was gonna be "THAT GUY", I'm not...Phew!!! And I completely agree @MJJ.


I thought it would be me too, but then he said there was traffic backed up behind the car - can't be me 😜


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope to some day be that guy.... after Full Self Driving is finally released.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> I hope to some day be that guy.... after Full Self Driving is finally released.


Hopefully when you back up traffic you will get over and let them by and thus NOT be "That guy."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> Hopefully when you back up traffic you will get over and let them by and thus NOT be "That guy."


Oh yeah. I had assumed that "#1 lane" meant the right-most lane.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

garsh said:


> Oh yeah. I had assumed that "#1 lane" meant the right-most lane.


A Tesla should never be the slow car in the left-most lane.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

We'll I'll never be that guy. Just got my second warning from an unmarked police car that I left in the dust launching at a traffic light. Thank you Officer, I won't exceed 3.2 0-60 and keep it under 162mph in the future


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

John A Bailey said:


> We'll I'll never be that guy. Just got my second warning from an unmarked police car that I left in the dust launching at a traffic light. Thank you Officer, I won't exceed 3.2 0-60 and keep it under 162mph in the future


I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a law about how fast you get up to the speed limit. I do that once in awhile if I'm first in line at a traffic light. I don't push it to the floor, but just fast enough to leave everybody else behind. It's fun.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

People thought it was funny when George Clooney used to leave everyone in the dust when he drove an EV1. I doubt they feel the same about me when I do it.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> People thought it was funny when George Clooney used to leave everyone in the dust when he drove an EV1.


0-60 in eight seconds? That IS funny (now, anyway)!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

MJJ said:


> ...running slightly over the speed limit, with a string of annoyed commuters backed up behind him.


This is funny. Over the speed limit, but peeps behind still get annoyed! lmao


----------



## Blooman (8 mo ago)

garsh said:


> I hope to some day be that guy.... after Full Self Driving is finally released.


When car autonomy gets good enough the next step is hive drive. No controls in the car. No traffic lights. The hive mind will gauge speed and cars will weave and interchange at speed. 
Then you can text


----------



## Blooman (8 mo ago)

MJJ said:


> Cruising thru Oakland on a mercifully traffic-free I-580 early this morning I saw the distinctive headlights of another Model 3 approaching from the rear. Anticipating the 'howdy' nod or wave, I turned my head his way as he passed. Did he 'howdy' wave? Did he nod? No. He was much too busy TEXTING, head down, phone in both hands, both thumbs furiously pounding the screen. Autopilot was presumably doing a fabulous job keeping him centered in the #1 lane as he obliviously carried on, running slightly over the speed limit, with a string of annoyed commuters backed up behind him.
> 
> We already have a techno-dork image to overcome, even without that nonsense.


Compare what that guy did with these findings. ://electrek.co/2022/05/27/tesla-owners-less-likely-crash-than-their-other-cars/amp/
Maybe those guys are the reason it's only 50% better?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Jim Brown said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a law about how fast you get up to the speed limit. I do that once in awhile if I'm first in line at a traffic light. I don't push it to the floor, but just fast enough to leave everybody else behind. It's fun.


Actually, there is. It's called exhibition of speed.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

TomT said:


> Actually, there is. It's called exhibition of speed.


There are several different things you could be theoretically ticketed for doing that, depending on the discretion of the cop. Generally they won't bother to stop you, unless maybe they happen to be right next to or behind you at the stoplight, and now you've made them have to do _something_ so they don't look bad.

But yes, it could be exhibition, or failure to take due care, or even 'excessive speed' (even if you don't break the speed limit you can be ticketed for simply going too fast than a cop thinks you should in one particular act - such as taking a turn too fast). Or if you anger the cop enough it can become reckless driving, which is a catch-all violation for the cop believed you were doing something egregiously dangerous.

So in short, if you want to race a cop up to the speed limit, ask them first if they will allow it!


----------

